# Is Prepping Gender Neutral?



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

With the exception of perhaps feminine hygiene products, is prepping primarily gender neutral?

Are there different challenges men will face vs. women?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sure it is...any Gender can prep....its what and why you prep that becomes gender specific....Hair curlers, hair iron, petticure kit..your a woman or a girly man....

Sharpened ax for shaving...your a man. Tampons as made, your a woman, Tampons for stuffing wounds, either sex. Seriously Most prepping is gender neutral because they are based off things that need to be done, built, gathered, grown, sustained, or defended, and consumed....and all folks need to do that.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the whole "Grey Man" thing also applies to women - if possible you would definitely dress toned down and masculine as much as possible - goes across the entire age span of the group .... for one thing a hard to identify gender group improves the defensive posture - a possible 75% male group is much more intimidating than a positively identifiable 50-50 group .... another reason is more obvious - the scum of the earth will be ooozing out - they don't need encouragement ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No nothing really is in the real world. Neutral never gets you anywhere.
The challenges are different and so are the responses


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

No such thing as gender neutral.... unless you have those damn liberal tendencies .... Geez.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Either gender can prep. Each probably has a slightly different view on priorities and interests.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepping beforehand is only slightly different.
Priorities would be the main thing.
"Why" we prep might have some overlap, but likely very different.

The challenges though?
Those would indeed be different.

In a civilized society, men and women are considered equal. We don't struggle for basic needs. We don't compete for resources. We don't have to force ourselves on to others to get our way. The law protects us all equally.
In a world without law, civilized society breaks down.
That's when we get the harsh reality of life slapping us in the face. Men and women are not equal. We aren't supposed to be equal.
Now, before anyone goes jumping down my throat, consider my point.
Pound for pound, a man is stronger than a woman.
Chemically speaking, a man's hormones can make him think much differently from a woman, and become aggressive and violent over the smallest slights or perceived threats.
Civilized men know these things, and intentionally ignore them. I have no qualms with believing a woman working beside me is fully capable and competent. I will expect as much from her as she expects from herself, and will not coddle her.
In an uncivilized community, some of those men will no longer hold to this way of life. They will use their physical advantages to achieve their desired goals. This will not be pleasant for any women that may stand in their way.

There are bad men out there. The law does what it can to keep them in check, and either subdued or detain them. We see their activity on the news every night.
But without law, the burden will rest on other men to stand up and take the job of avoiding them, or removing them completely.

Ladies, far more than the men in your life, YOU need to learn to defend yourselves by any means necessary. With a gun if possible. With your hands if necessary.
Never be fooled with the idea of a "fair fight". Toe to toe with a man, the fight will NOT be fair.
Always have the upper hand. ALWAYS.

That probably came across as pig-headed and misogynist.
Regardless of how it made you feel, it is reality.
It's best to hear it now, and PREPARE, than to find out later.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When you look at couples that have made it the long haul you find a willingness in most cases to work together. Tasks are divided not as much by gender but more as who is best suit. And as time moves on sometimes the duties change. It is the differences in the two that make the unit stronger. That is not just a cool sounding statement but the way it was designed to work. 
Working together does not always mean at the same time on the same task. It means working on different task at different times different approaches to arrive where you should be. 
If I paint the house I will with out a doubt do it different than if my wife did. In the end the house would still get painted no madder who did it. If we attacked the task together we would still get the house painted but most likely in a way that mixed both approaches. Conversations like this happen often , How would you like it done, does it madder how it is done ? X needs to be done soon, do you want me to get at it or are you going to do it.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

The ****? Keep the WHOLE gender thing away from here. Why? It's irrelevant. The ONLY reason one would ask such a pathetic and asinine question, is to stir things up. The facts are obvious, we all must watch out for ourselves, and loved ones.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I think the answer has been given. Prepping has nothing to do with gender. Certain tasks may be more suited to one gender over another, but may have to be done by either gender.
Example: My wife can't split wood like I can, but she knows how to cut smaller wood she can handle without splitting. It means loading wood in the stove more often, but I ain't never come home to a cold house. And when I'm at work, she takes care of the livestock by herself for a week or so at a time. 
Gender neutral is some made up crap that makes feminists and wussy boys feel better about their shortcomings.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Thanks cricket.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think at the root of it all is the same core: one of survival. As far as I'm concerned, gender has nothing to do with it; humanity has everything to do with it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Is it gender neutral? Well, let me ask you this; is life gender neutral? Absolutely not.

Take feminine hygiene as an example. Women have specific needs, and we should talk about these needs so we can be prepared as a family unit as well as whatever survival community people are in. Guys, do you know about menstrual cups? Got any? The ladies in your family will be appreciative if you prepare for them, you know. That means, knock off the schoolyard comments and LEARN!

Men and women are not mentally/emotionally wired the same, and this needs to be understood. This is something else we need to explore. Tonight, you go to bed in your middle income, suburbanite world, only to wake up in a world that has gone really, really, chaotic. Not only should you know how you tick, but you'd better know how members of the opposite sex ticks so you can insure the health and survival of your group.

Yes, we all need food, water and shelter, but there is more to it than just those three things.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Gender neutral? Men and women can both prepare but gender neutral? I think not. Make no mistake, when the shit flies women will be at a distinct disadvantage and should prepare now for that truth.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Shouldn't this be in the Ladies Only Section? 

:vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> No such thing as gender neutral.... unless you have those damn liberal tendencies .... Geez.





Denton said:


> Is it gender neutral? Well, let me ask you this; is life gender neutral? Absolutely not.
> 
> Take feminine hygiene as an example. Women have specific needs, and we should talk about these needs so we can be prepared as a family unit as well as whatever survival community people are in. Guys, do you know about menstrual cups? Got any? The ladies in your family will be appreciative if you prepare for them, you know. That means, knock off the schoolyard comments and LEARN!
> 
> ...





Prepared One said:


> Gender neutral? Men and women can both prepare but gender neutral? I think not. Make no mistake, when the shit flies women will be at a distinct disadvantage and should prepare now for that truth.





Slippy said:


> Shouldn't this be in the Ladies Only Section?
> 
> :vs_lol:


Men and women both have their individual strengths and weaknesses. This is by design. It is theses differences that you need to prepare for. Some will likely find that their strengths can become a liability in a SHTF situation.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Prepping is as old as human-kind is itself. Prehistoric man, and woman preserveing mammoth, or whatever for when times were lean wasn't prepping? Grandma putting up, canning the summer crops for the upcoming winter wasn't prepping? The only thing new about prepping is the name. 
Of course it's gender neutral, if anything females, though out history are far superior peppers than males.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Conversations come up around here of what it was like. We go backwards looking at how life has changed. Life on the farm just in 1 generation has made major changes. We talk with grandma about how much time was spent on food, who did what why how.
Just take feeding chickens. Grandma did it until kids were old enough. There was no going out and filling a bulk auto feeder. They were hand feed with grains an other scarps scattered out so as not to waste it.
The person feeding knew how much to feed based on production. But you can bet if grandma had a down day grandpa knew how to do it. And if grandpa was down grandma knew how to take care of the cows and pigs. She also was darn good on tractor in the field. I remember years back Grandpa had to go into town and planting was behind, grandma was on the planter. When grandpa pulled in she got jumped out and said about time , I have my own stuff to get done. Everyone had their stuff to get done. 
Those two and the generation before them could do very well on their own. They did not spend much time worrying about task based on gender .
Who knows how far it will go should SHTF. Gender based task will not be a big concern and those hung up on it won't make it.

Some task are best left to those that understand it best. One of the best laughs of my life.
Gandpa taking care of 3 grandchildren. The girls went to town. He feed them cake for breakfast. Grandma went nuts. He said out loud what wrong with cake, eggs, flour milk big fluffy pancake. 
The grand kids agreed.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Gender neutrality is a fabricated fantasy that was created to draw attention for no significant purpose, we are either male or female, period, change from one to another is not a natural process, as far as prepping goes we prepare for who we are. JMO.....Ok, let the debate begin....I intend no offense to those who can't make up their mind who or what they want to be today.


----------



## mukwah (Jul 18, 2017)

In my opinion this depends on the woman. Her age, background, training, and fortitude and desire to survive. The same with a man. With all these in consideration I think gender neutrality would be equal.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Yes, we all need food, water and shelter, but there is more to it than just those three things.


Yes, but........ The first goal of prepping is survival, not comfort, and that has absolutely nothing to do with gender. I figure women could survive without any special feminine product but would surely die soon without food, water or proper shelter. So to me, it is first things first. Once one has prepped enough to guarantee survival then one cam worry about feminine hygiene. I'm curious even here on a prepper site, how many people have the preps for their family/group to survive for a year or more? How many Americans could survive for a month?

IMO, the discussion regarding "comfort/sanitation" items is more for the very mature prepper. There are plenty of these items to be concerned with, besides feminine hygiene and I stock them. but as I said, food, water & shelter come first. Disease & starvation are gender blind.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

PrepperForums said:


> Are there different challenges men will face vs. women?


I was thinking more like women will face vs. men. When it gets ugly out there, its gonna be really ugly.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This is a bait-type of question to generate more website hits  The word "gender" is currently Googled constantly, nice way to take advantage of it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I would say it is. Prepping is just that, getting prepared for situations that are both foreseen and unforeseen. You may have a few different details between the genders but everybody needs food, water, shelter, hygiene, first aid/medical, and security.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

TG said:


> This is a bait-type of question to generate more website hits  The word "gender" is currently Googled constantly, nice way to take advantage of it.


And look at how many responses this thread is getting...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll get in trouble for this but....c'est la vie...

I think actual "prepping" is for the most part gender neutral, but if the reason for prepping comes to fruition, most people will look to the male gender for both protection and guidance.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

TG said:


> This is a bait-type of question to generate more website hits  The word "gender" is currently Googled constantly, nice way to take advantage of it.


Actually, it wasn't to bait anything but rather just me wanting the topic openly discussed with everyone. (I just couldn't come up with a better word for the title.)

For me, in my ever so humble opinion, prepping has very little to do with gender and a whole lot to do with knowing and understanding our strengths and weaknesses as individuals and how that fits together with others.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Actually, it wasn't to bait anything but rather just me wanting the topic openly discussed with everyone. (I just couldn't come up with a better word for the title.)
> 
> For me, in my ever so humble opinion, prepping has very little to do with gender and a whole lot to do with knowing and understanding our strengths and weaknesses as individuals and how that fits together with others.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


My comment was kind 
I work in social media, this is one of many ways we generate traffic


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Robie said:


> I'll get in trouble for this but....c'est la vie...
> 
> I think actual "prepping" is for the most part gender neutral, but if the reason for prepping comes to fruition, most people will look to the male gender for both protection and guidance.


Growing up, I was never one of those girls inside the house playing with dolls. I was out with the guys playing kickball, simply because I thought the guys had a lot more fun.

I can take care of myself, as needed, BUT if I was in a self defensive situation, and there was a man beside me with a much bigger gun, you can bet your bottom dollar I am gonna jump behind him and let him handle it.

I still appreciate a man opening the door for me though, so I may be a bit old fashioned.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> My comment was kind
> I work in social media, this is one of many ways we generate traffic


Click bait is, "Watch this video or you will die!" This isn't click bait. I despise click bait.


----------



## mukwah (Jul 18, 2017)

TG said:


> My comment was kind
> I work in social media, this is one of many ways we generate traffic


Maybe it's just me, but still wondering why your previous posts can't be accessed?? I'd like to read more of your opinion on things. Just saying........

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Click bait is, "Watch this video or you will die!" This isn't click bait. I despise click bait.


I did not say click bait  Anyway, I'm off topic.

Research the power of mass-searched key words that currently generate a lot of traffic, fun activity


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> I did not say click bait  Anyway, I'm off topic.
> 
> Research the power of mass-searched key words that currently generate a lot of traffic, fun activity


I've used that program. It is very interesting to see what words are heavily searched.

OK, back on topic.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And i repeat: look at all the comments on this thread. 
Ms. Suppressive Fire says it is very gender specific. My job as the male is to keep us alive, her job is to praise me and lavish me with her gender specific reward system.

Well...that's sort of what she said....I may have misinterpreted the last part...


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Every now and then I see an article online that talks about women being more organized than men.

Apparently that skill escapes me. 

Last fall when I went on a camping trip with my son and his lady, neither her or I could figure out how to get everything (for all 3 of us) in the back of the dang truck, along with the wood we wanted to bring. We packed and repacked it so many times that I was about to grab my backpack and take off on my own. My son walked up laughing at the 2 of us, and in less than 20 minutes had put it all together like a giant jigsaw puzzle. Maybe that's a spatial skills thing...


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

I'll admit the thread title triggered me a bit.
Then I calmed down and thought, "Who the "F" Cares".
You prep according to your needs.
If you have children, some of your preps will be geared towards kids.
Likewise women will have some unique prep items.

I'm still bugged about this thread though.
It feels like I'm being trolled.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


> I'll admit the thread title triggered me a bit.
> Then I calmed down and thought, "Who the "F" Cares".
> You prep according to your needs.
> If you have children, some of your preps will be geared towards kids.
> ...


We call this a _discussion_. It's a valid one. The fourth and fifth lines in your response indicate why. 
Sorry you feel you are being trolled. You aren't.

I hope you aren't old, as the upcoming featured topic, "prepping for the elderly" might trigger you! :vs_wave:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't get "triggered" by the word "gender".

There are males and there are females.

Those that believe otherwise don't occupy my life.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

NKAWTG said:


> I'll admit the thread title triggered me a bit.
> Then I calmed down and thought, "Who the "F" Cares".
> You prep according to your needs.
> If you have children, some of your preps will be geared towards kids.
> ...


Paranoia?


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

No not paranoid.
I guess I'm just fatigued at the over use of the word gender with all the progressive gender twisting going on.

Oh crap, I'm overusing the word now :tango_face_smile:

Carry on...

Yes, I'm old, but don't get trigged about my age.
I know darn well I'm not a young buck and need all the help I can get.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

NKAWTG said:


> No not paranoid.
> I guess I'm just fatigued at the over use of the word gender with all the progressive gender twisting going on.


I agree. There is entirely too much focus on what's behind the pants these days. I miss the days when everyone waved at everyone driving by and no one got too upset about anything. It's kind of still that way here, but the nationalizing of our communication makes the crap from the cities spread even farther.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> No not paranoid.
> I guess I'm just fatigued at the over use of the word gender with all the progressive gender twisting going on.


I just refuse to play their game.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In my opinion, omnibus prepping is gender neutral.

The primary objective is the same, 

surviving any event where normal channels of material supply related to living are cut or rendered useless.

At base level, there is no gender specific, food, water, shelter, heat and basic clothing apply to one and all.

Moving the level up a bit there is some separation to ease some individual needs if items are available.

For a bazillion years, 

the prime three were all that was available and humanity survived, and there were no feminine specific products.

Gender specific products only became available as communities evolved into modern affairs, survival can be done without.

Guns, ammo and other defensive equipment are only in place because of society and its negative implications. 

Gender specific tasks were obvious,the difference in physical build made that determination.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> In my opinion, omnibus prepping is gender neutral.
> 
> The primary objective is the same,
> 
> ...


I think you are tracking quite nicely!

Most of our population now lives in cities or suburban areas. It has been generations since most of our fellow countrymen have had to consider anything other than trotting down to the local store. As far as dealing with the psychological and emotional differences between the sexes, people either run to a counselor or they run for the court system. Stats show the court system is their first choice.

If something sets us back 150 years, the convenience of stores and courts will no longer be there. The particular needs of women in our communities need to be recognized, discussed, and included in our plans.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Are we talking prepping or survival post-SHTF? 

Anybody can prep. You may start out with typical man skills or woman skills, but the smart person learns as much as they can about every skill because you do not know what you may have to do to survive. SHTF survival is a different animal, but I'd bet on a smart, armed woman over one of the idiot masses. Thank you Colonel Colt!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

OrneryOldBat said:


> Are we talking prepping or survival post-SHTF?
> 
> Anybody can prep. You may start out with typical man skills or woman skills, but the smart person learns as much as they can about every skill because you do not know what you may have to do to survive. SHTF survival is a different animal, but I'd bet on a smart, armed woman over one of the idiot masses. Thank you Colonel Colt!


Yes, my sentiments exactly. Anybody can prep, but utilizing your preps and surviving is what being prepared is really about.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I would think most prep for/ with their family . Prepping is gender neutral as most families have both male and female relatives.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

No, reproduction issues aside, not in terms of what we all (male and female) have to do prepare. We aren't different. Because we all need the same basic 'beans, bullets and bandaids.' So any woman who thinks 'I don't want to touch a gun, so I'll just let my man protect me' is imo, seriously setting herself up for trouble. 

although prepping isn't all that much different, in an actual TEOTWAEWKI scenario, I think most will revert back to days of old. Any group will need the alpha male. In general, women are physically and emotionally built better than a man for nurturing the family or group--especially children. Men generally are stronger and therefore better designed in the role of protector. Men tend to see the bigger picture women notice the finer details of things. So together, they make a good team.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> No, reproduction issues aside, not in terms of what we all (male and female) have to do prepare. We aren't different. Because we all need the same basic 'beans, bullets and bandaids.' So any woman who thinks 'I don't want to touch a gun, so I'll just let my man protect me' is imo, seriously setting herself up for trouble.
> 
> although prepping isn't all that much different, in an actual TEOTWAEWKI scenario, I think most will revert back to days of old. Any group will need the alpha male. In general, women are physically and emotionally built better than a man for nurturing the family or group--especially children. Men generally are stronger and therefore better designed in the role of protector. Men tend to see the bigger picture women notice the finer details of things. So together, they make a good team.


This is almost the exact conversation my wife and I had this morning.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Well said



Annie said:


> No, reproduction issues aside, not in terms of what we all (male and female) have to do prepare. We aren't different. Because we all need the same basic 'beans, bullets and bandaids.' So any woman who thinks 'I don't want to touch a gun, so I'll just let my man protect me' is imo, seriously setting herself up for trouble.
> 
> although prepping isn't all that much different, in an actual TEOTWAEWKI scenario, I think most will revert back to days of old. Any group will need the alpha male. In general, women are physically and emotionally built better than a man for nurturing the family or group--especially children. Men generally are stronger and therefore better designed in the role of protector. Men tend to see the bigger picture women notice the finer details of things. So together, they make a good team.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

As far as prepping goes for stockpiling resources ? Absolutely not. 

One thing that I see as far as preparedness goes; some women ( not all of course ) will have a harder time with self defense for hand-to-hand. However this applies to seemingly more and more " non-females " in this day in age. Let me explain. 

For example my fiance is 5'0 and around 100lbs, she's a petite frame woman. As genetics go women tend to be smaller, thus against a 6'4 two 210lb man she does not nearly have as much of a size advantage as me ( that's where her Glock is the equalizer ). But as I'm sure some of the men on here know, we've gotten into this situations where we have an opponent and use our size/strength to sway the odds in our favor. Whereas women would have to focus less on their size/strength and use more tactics, that brain over brawn type of thing. Which means taking self defense classes, learning weak points and how to exploit weak points. 

As far as skills needed to survive an apocalyptic scenario as far as my age group goes; you're more likely to have a female who's either a doctor or a nurse or something along those lines. Plus they have steadier hands. 

As Coastie dad said " Certain tasks may be more suited to one gender over another, but may have to be done by either gender. "

The thing I think preppers especially ones who are planning on forming a group to survive whether it's two or two hundred need to focus on is individual strengths rather than genders.


----------



## JTYCPA (Aug 28, 2017)

I would think the entire basis of Prepping would be to perpetuate the species. With a single gender, what's the point? Figure it out or give it up!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

JTYCPA said:


> I would think the entire basis of Prepping would be to perpetuate the species. With a single gender, what's the point? Figure it out or give it up!


Except that ....... there are a lot of folks out there that just don't have any balls!


----------

